# Linux Systemstabilitätstast



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Hallo, ich suche ein Stabilitätstest für mein System, der unter meinem Kubuntu läuft.
Gibts irgendwelche Vorschläge oder kann ich Prime95 mit Wine unter Linux laufen lassen?

Bitte um halbwegs schnelle Antworten

coroc


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

Du hast doch auch Windows, probiere es mal da.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Ich möchte aber einen für mein Linux haben, skycraper, ich weiss, du findest mein Linux doof, aber ich warte noch Meinungen von anderen ab


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Weiß nicht ob es fuer Linux ueberhaubt tests gibt, würde es auch mal mit windows probieren


----------



## skyscraper (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Weiß nicht ob es fuer Linux ueberhaubt tests gibt, würde es auch mal mit windows probieren


 


Sage ich doch.


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

@sckyscraper: du ewiger Windoof liebhaber, naja, ich warte nochmal bis morgen ab


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Was hast du gegen Windows?


----------



## pyro539 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Es gibt mprime für Linux, das ist quasi dasselbe wie Prime95 für Windows nur halt konsolebasiert. Damit hab ich meine CPU bisschen zum Schwitzen gebracht 

edit:// Ich finde es ein wenig komisch, dass ihr ihm Windows-Tools empfehlt, obwohl er es im Linux-Forum geposted hat. Ihr wärt doch auch sauer, wenn ihr im Windows-Forum eine Software sucht und jemand schreibt "Nehmt doch Linux X, da ist die Software Y schon von Haus aus dabei"


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen Windows?


 
Ich hab twar auch ein Windoof, aber ich mag es nicht immer zwischen Win und Linux zu wechseln, da ich mit Win nicht ins Internet gehe, für Windoof hab ich schon Stabtests, aber ich würde halt auch gernewas für mein linux haben um die Temps zu kontrollieren usw.

@pyro539: Wo hast du mprime her?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Aso, kann ich verstehen
Kann dir bei Linux aber leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (17. Mai 2012)

Luxmark läuft auch unter Linux.


----------



## pyro539 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich hab twar auch ein Windoof, aber ich mag es nicht immer zwischen Win und Linux zu wechseln, da ich mit Win nicht ins Internet gehe, für Windoof hab ich schon Stabtests, aber ich würde halt auch gernewas für mein linux haben um die Temps zu kontrollieren usw.
> 
> @pyro539: Wo hast du mprime her?


 
Hey,

bei mir war es in den Repositories, wenn es bei Ubuntu nicht dabei ist bekommst du es hier:
Free Software - GIMPS


----------



## Dragonix (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

HDD: *iozone*, bonnie(++) (mehr Dateisystem, stresst aber somit indirekt auch die HDD)
CPU: *prime95*, grad hier gibt's aber viel Zeug...
GPU: puh.. evtl Xonotic in der timedemo? lightsmark (schon etwas älter), furmark sollte mit wine laufen, die Benchmarks von *Unigine* (-> u.a. Heaven).
RAM/Cache: cachebench, *ramspeed*
Alles: Die SPEC Benchmarks: SPEC - Standard Performance Evaluation Corporation
(Fett hinterlegtes hab ich selber schon probiert und läuft)

Ansonsten (auch wenn ich keinerlei Erfahrung damit hab) sollte evtl. die Phoronix Test Suite genannt werden, da werden alle möglichen Benches anhand von Profilen gestartet...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Vielen Dank, dann jag ich meinen PC mal durch die Tests...Aber erst morgen
Gute Nacht


----------



## blackout24 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Du kannst dir auch ein BOINC Client runterladen und dich beim PrimeGrid registrieren. Die haben WorkUnits
da treibt es die Graka ans Limit. Die CPU Threads werden auch voll ausgelastet.


----------



## coroc (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Vielein Dnak an alle, es hat sich um einen Tag verzögert, da mein kurzzeitig seinen Geist aufgab, jetzt läuft er wieder (naja, nur nach dem ich den MoBo piepser rausgenommen habe) Dann mach ich heute mal den Test


----------



## Solarius (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*



coroc schrieb:


> ... kann ich Prime95 mit Wine unter Linux laufen lassen?


Unter dem Desktop Xfce habe ich Prime95 zum laufen gebracht. Mit KDE leider nicht.


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Falls du noch mehr Programme brauchst:
Anstatt Prime95 kannst du stress nehmen. (wird im Terminal ausgeführt) 
Für die Grafikkarte kannst du glxgears nehmen. (musst du übers Terminal starten)


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Linux Systemstabilitätstast*

Ja, probier ich mal aus


----------

